# GM Tester review - Taylor Made Burner OS Irons



## thegogg (Feb 20, 2013)

We'll the Irons finally arrived a few of weeks ago with first impressions being quite good as they really do look the part. I was a little bit disappointed that the set was made up of the 5 iron to SW and didn't include a gap (AW) wedge that's currently included with clubs offered by retailers. Before anyone says anything I know these were FOC and I should be grateful but I do use my Ping G20 gap wedge quite a bit so would a TM Burner OS three quarter wedge or hard sand wedge be a fair comparison?

As I've already said I use Ping G20's for which I was custom fitted at Ping, Gainsborough and love them so the TM Irons would really be up against it, so how did they perform over a couple of rounds?

The answer is............. badly I'm afraid!

Sorry but I just couldn't get on with them, from their appearance at set up to the connection, the ball flight, everything and it's not as if I'm a Ping diva as I use a Taylor Made TP R11 driver, 3 & 5 woods as well as hybrids. The shafts are regular but I was told the shafts in the G20's although also regular (CFS) are a bit stronger.

So what do I do, send them back, park them up.... well no I've actually passed them on to my son to test who's being playing golf for 3 years and has come down in handicap from 22 to 10.2 using Wilson fat shaft irons. 

He's now played with them a couple of times and was missing everything to the right but he likes the feel of them and is going to persevere and I'll report back in the next few weeks on how he's getting on. 

Hope this is ok with everyone?


----------



## Midnight (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry you did not get on with them , hope your son has better luck.
So was it a loss of distance or inconsistency that was worse or as I guess from your post it seemed to be everything about them did not suit you.
Do you think it is because you have faith in the g20 as you were custom fit for them and not so with the Taylor made ones ?
Quite interested as this is another set I was looking to try.

Cheers
Midnight...


----------



## thegogg (Feb 21, 2013)

The reality is that unless your a pretty low single figure handicapper then the equipment isn't really to blame but we'll try and use any excuse we can which includes the clubs, weather, tiredness etc. It probably is the fact that I was custom fitted for the G20's and feel comfortable with them rather than the TM irons themselves so please don't let my experience/opinion put you off.


----------

